# Houston Newbie



## kerriluders (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all


My husband has taken a job in Houston an I am going to be a stay at home mum. I was wandering if there are any other brits in the Katy area that would like to meet up.

Thanks

Kerri


----------



## Ozzieone (Feb 17, 2012)

*Pommie in Houston*

Hi K

Just wondering if ur still in Houston. I'm a pommie too - about to arrive in Houston next week! Would love to chat - no kids, but company? who knows - possible babysitter. I could use some advice on how Houston works from someone that speaks my language. Can u contact me?


----------



## kerriluders (Feb 9, 2011)

Ozzieone said:


> Hi K
> 
> Just wondering if ur still in Houston. I'm a pommie too - about to arrive in Houston next week! Would love to chat - no kids, but company? who knows - possible babysitter. I could use some advice on how Houston works from someone that speaks my language. Can u contact me?


Hi, 

Yes we are still in Houston, If I can help you i will email me [email protected]


----------

